# wire bottom cage



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 24, 2012)

I was wondering if the rabbit would want/need a solid part of the cage to lay on because the wire doesn't  look very comfortable


----------



## secuono (Jun 24, 2012)

They do not need it, if you want to, you can add a piece of wood for them. No guarantee they will even use it. 
If the wire is 1/2x1in and the 1/2 side is up top, they should be fine. You also should not buy or breed any rabbits with thin fur or weak hocks. The fur is what makes it possible for them to be on wire, rabbits that have little fur or get sore hocks even if furred well, should be culled and not bred. It's not normal nor good for them.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 24, 2012)

ok i got mine from atwoods which was a mistake and she has like cotton tail thin fur so I will keep her as a pet


----------



## PinkFox (Jun 25, 2012)

most rabbits apreicate somethign to rest on so they can get off the wire...

but rex (mini and standard) do NEED resting boards due to thier fur type...


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jun 25, 2012)

PinkFox said:
			
		

> most rabbits apreicate somethign to rest on so they can get off the wire...
> 
> but rex (mini and standard) do NEED resting boards due to thier fur type...


Yup! A mini rex has to have well furred tootsies to stay, but if they are on the wire all the time it will get worn down, no matter. They do like sitting on them too lol. I've never had a problem with my sables and they are a bigger dual purpose breed.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 25, 2012)

what do u suggest to put in there


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jun 26, 2012)

These are what I use: plastic floor mat , have bought all of mine used or from shows, much cheaper that way (well, not much, like 1-2$$ instead of 3, but I am cheap lol). You could also use a flat piece of untreated wood (I wouldn't use plywood either, but that's just a personal preference) as well. Basically it's whatever works best for you and your buns!


----------



## currycomb (Jun 26, 2012)

12"X12" ceramic floor tiles work for us. clean up good, and can be frozen and put in cages to help with cooling


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 26, 2012)

I use plywood scraps, our 4-H leader uses drywall.  When they get chewed up we toss them and put in a new piece.  I tried the tile but the buns chewed on it and I had one cut her mouth pretty bad.  I also give them pinecones to play with or chew on.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies I'm going to try the tiles


----------

